# Krone Baler problems



## Aussietom (Oct 30, 2016)

Morning/Afternoon all, Depening on where you are on this earth,

Just bought myself a Krone Vario pack 1500, busted it out today to have a look at it, most thing worked out, except the tailgate keeps opening as i try to bale?!?! I have set the tension as per the book, I am wondering if its a hydraulic leak in either tractor or baler? Bit naive with this stuff, thanks all!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Try swapping the hoses to another breakaway coupler(if available) or flip hoses to plug into couplers opposite of the current way they are attached to tractor. Another option is close tailgate then disconnect hoses from tractor then make a bale to determine if gate will remain closed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Aussietom said:


> Morning/Afternoon all, Depening on where you are on this earth,
> 
> Just bought myself a Krone Vario pack 1500, busted it out today to have a look at it, most thing worked out, except the tailgate keeps opening as i try to bale?!?! I have set the tension as per the book, I am wondering if its a hydraulic leak in either tractor or baler? Bit naive with this stuff, thanks all!


Is there a mechanical latch that holds the gate closed? Usually it's held by a mechanical means once the hydraulics get it closed.....
Just curious....Tasmanian Devils, y'all have them things....used to be, cartoons (bugs bunny, roadrunner) referred to them here....always provoked crazy images in my head.


----------



## NL80 (Mar 3, 2015)

You will have to run the remote for the tailgate in float. If you do not run in float it will not latch.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

NL80 is correct. The remote for the tailgate has to be operated in float or it will come unlatched as soon as pressure builds.

Yellow- Pickup raise and lower

Red- tailgate raise

Blue- tailgate lower.

Red and blue has to be on the same remote. Blue has to be zero pressure return. (float)

Good luck

Edit,,,,, when the tailgate comes open without going through a tie cycle you will continue to get a "tailgate open" alarm when you close the tailgate. after you get the chamber cleaned out and close the tailgate, just turn the monitor off and on to reset it.

2nd. Edit,,,, the vp1500 is a rockstar baler, but it takes a bit of stick time to get used to it. One issue that causes a lot of frustration is a congested net wrap channel... it has to be totally clean, all the way across. There are 2 channels on either side that will get a build up as well as the platform where the net goes across. once you get it clean, its pretty easy to keep clean. don't pressure wash it... use compressed air and a plastic scraper. BEWARE OF THE KNIFE!!!!!! The corrugated channel has to be clean.... it should lay totally flat or it will keep the net from entering the chamber.

If net wraps on the rubber roller, don't cut it off.... you will damage the roller.

Once you understand it and get it dialed in it is a super easy baler to operate, you can probably train a kangaroo to operate it. HAHA


----------

